# Welches 750W-Netzteil



## Fleshless91 (22. März 2011)

Hallo Leute, wollte euch mal fragen welches von den beiden Netzteilen ihr eher empfehlen würdet vom P/L-Verhältniss.

OCZ Fatal1ty 750W ATX 2.2 (OCZ750FTY) | Geizhals.at Österreich

NesteQ E²CS X-Strike XS-750 750W ATX 2.2 | Geizhals.at Österreich

mfg Fleshless91


----------



## facehugger (22. März 2011)

Brauchst du überhaupt ein 750W-NT? Poste bitte mal den Sys...

Gruß


----------



## Fleshless91 (22. März 2011)

Brauchen tu ich es nicht, aber ich will es falls ich in zukunft auf SLI Aufrüste.

Und ich frag schon ganz gezielt welches von den beiden, mir ist klar dass das Antec HCG-620 oder so auch ein Super Netzteil wäre aber ich hab mich dafür entschieden ein 750W Netzteil zu nehmen.

mfg Fleshless91


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. März 2011)

Die sind ehrlich gesagt beide nicht so dolle! CougarSX oder GX, be quiet Staight Power oder Dark Power, high Current oder Gamer, die wären eher was für ein SLI Betrieb!


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

... oder ein Corsair AX.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. März 2011)

*hust* Meine Empfehlung http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-x-760-gelungener-nachfolger-des-x-750-a.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

Ist auch sehr preiswert.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. März 2011)

@ Fleshless: Sag doch einfach mal was du befeuern willst!


----------



## Fleshless91 (22. März 2011)

Naja da das ganze noch in Planung ist, ist das schwer zu sagen aber so siehts vorerst aus:

GTX570 Phantom
Intel i5-2500k auf AsRock Fatal1ty P67 Board

kauf das ganze erst in so 3 monaten, falls die 580 bis dahin noch genug fällt wirds gleich so eine.

Falls ihr noch mehr wissen müsst bitte bescheid geben.

mfg Fleshless91

EDIT: Sollte auf jedenfall Kabelmanagement haben und max. ~110€ kosten.


----------



## poiu (22. März 2011)

willst du wirklich zwei GTX 570 fahren, wen ja sind 750W okay, sonst reichen 550W.

das genannte Corsair AX 750W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-750AX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ist gut, alternativen

AeroCool V12XT 800W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Antec TruePower New TP-750, 750W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
be quiet! Dark Power Pro P9 750W ATX 2.3 (P9-750W/BN174) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 700W ATX 2.3 (RS-700-80GA-D3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Chieftec Nitro 88+ SPS-750C 750W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cougar SX S700 700W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Fleshless91 (22. März 2011)

Naja vorerst wirds wenn dann nur eine gtx570 und aufrüsten falls es mal notwendig sein sollte.

Sonst wird GraKa+Prozessor noch übertaktet.

Reicht dafür auch noch ein 550W, dachte an ein 750W damit ich auf der sicheren Seite bin und dachte dass die 2 von mir vorgeschlagenen eig. ein recht gutes P/L-Verhältniss bieten.

mfg Fleshless91


----------



## facehugger (22. März 2011)

Hier auch noch ein Vorschlag für 2 GTX570:

Netzteil 700W Super Flower Golden Green 80+ Gold Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware,

für eine reicht z.B. das Seasonic M12 520W oder das Antec True Power New 550W dicke



Gruß


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. März 2011)

Kann dir das Sharkoon Rush Power 600 Watt (75€) noch empfehlen hat KM und P/L technisch gibts nur schwer was besseres: Sharkoon rush power 600 w »–› PreisSuchmaschine.de


----------



## david430 (22. März 2011)

ich kann das nesteq wirklich empfehlen, hat en super KM, ist ruhig und hat ne super leistung, für den preis richtig gut!


----------



## Fleshless91 (22. März 2011)

Leider sprengen sogut wie alle genannten Netzteile den von mir genannten Ramen von 110€ um min. 20€ abgesehen vom Sharkoon Rush Power 600 Watt worüber ich aber einige schlechte Dinge gelesen habe und dem Super Flower welches leider nen blauen Lüfter hat und ich entweder einen ohne LED´s oder wie das Fatal1ty mit roten LED´s bräuchte. Sind die 2 wirklich so schlecht oder gibt es nur zu wenig Erfahrungen mit denen, vorallem das Nesteq scheint mir ja doch ein sehr gutes P/L-Verhältniss zu haben.

Zu den Preisen : ich komme aus Österreich und würde das Netzteil gerne bei Alternate bestellen da ich fast den ganzen Rest meiner Config dort am günstigsten bekommen würde.

mfg Fleshless91


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

Dann schau dir doch das Antec True Power New an.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. März 2011)

Also das Sharkoon scheint OK zu sein, das Superflower lässt du mal lieber sein


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. März 2011)

Das Sharkoon ist wirklich ok und die Golden Green von Super Flower sind auch recht brauchbar, also beide alles andere als Schrott. Wenn du wirklich was sehr gutes willst musst du halt mehr Geld ausgeben, ich hab das CougarGX800 Watt aber das kostet 165€ dafür ist so ein NT auch über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## FreezerX (22. März 2011)

Ein Super Flower Golden Green Modular 700W ist unter 110€ und laut den paar Tests die es davon gibt (oder von Modellen ohne CM, anderer Wattklasse) ein sehr gutes Netzteil.


----------



## david430 (23. März 2011)

eben, die leute sollen mal davon abgehen, dass super flower ne miese marke sei, nur weil der staff hier ein wenig tumult gestiftet hat... ein netzteil erhält nicht umsonst eine gold zertifizierung, dazu werden einfach gute komponenten benötigt... bis vor längerem dachte ich, das fanboytum wär bei grafikkarten und prozessoren am schlimmsten, aber bei netzteilen ist das ja im faktor 20 extremer.... oft werden die namen erstrecht schlecht gemacht, weil sie in der vergangenheit eher nicht so gut waren. genauso wie bequiet schlechte netzteile produziert hat, gibts auch netzteile von 3. herstellern, die sehr gut sind.... man muss sich das netzteil anschauen und nicht den hersteller!!! und die golden greens sind ganz gut!


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2011)

Solange Super flower nicht richtig löten kann, bin ich skeptisch und eine Gold Zertifizierung sagt auch nicht soo viel aus.


----------



## david430 (23. März 2011)

das ist von euch doch pure panikmache, da wird ein bild gezeigt, bei dem ne kalte lötstelle gezeigt wird und sofort sind die netzteile geächtet?? was soll denn das^^ und wenn die gute komponenten einsetzen, was ja nachweislich ist, möchte ich mal den negativpunkt von sf sehen... außer  den "lötstellen"


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2011)

105° Kondensatoren sind eben auch nicht alles.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. März 2011)

Lassen wir mal die Kirche im Dorf, SF hat Fortschritte gemacht besonders mit den Golden Green beim Rest muss man sehr vorsichtig sein da die Qualität doch teilweise sehr schwankt. Die neuen Platin Netzteile sehen auch sehr interessant aus und könnten was sein aber ich befürchte das der Preis nicht konkurrenzfähig ist aber mal abwarten.


----------



## Erzbaron (23. März 2011)

Die Golden Green sind grundsätzlich ok aber qualitativ deutlich unter den schon günstigen Enhance made Coolermaster Silent Pro Gold angesiedelt ... hier gehts nicht nur um die miese Lötarbeit, die kann man ja noch einigermaßen verschmerzen aber wenn selbst ein "Platinum" Netzteil die Eingangsfiltung eines Mittelklassenetzteils hat ... ist ja auch egal, es soll gerne jeder SF kaufen ... ICH würde es nicht tun


----------



## FreezerX (23. März 2011)

Also hab mir Bilder vom Innenraum gemacht, und bei den Golden Greens gibts keine Lötmängel die ich gesehen habe. Die Golden Greens sind schon sehr gut, alleine die Effizienz zu erreichen ist technisch wertvoll.
Natürlich ist Super Flower nicht das Beste, aber für den Preis bieten sie gutes. Weshalb ich es mir aber doch nicht nehmen würde, sind die 2 Jahre Herstellergarantie.
Ein BeQuiet E8-CM-580W ist aber auch nicht das Beste, das hat zum Beispiel gegenüber einem Seasonic X-560 (Ripple&Noise, Bauteilqualität, Effizienz, 5 Jahre Garantie) das Nachsehen. 
Dennoch wird es als "sehr gut" bezeichnet und das auch mit Recht. Es ist nicht alles perfekt und es ist klar, dass nicht jeder SuperFlower Fan ist, da die Erfahrungen mit den GoldenGreen noch gering sind hier.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. März 2011)

Die R/N Werte sind aber bei den neuen E8 völlig in Ordnung wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Das war bei den E6/P7 und abwärts leider nicht der Fall.


----------



## FreezerX (23. März 2011)

Ich wollt ja die E8 nicht schlecht machen, Ripple und Noise sind natürlich gut. Wollte darauf hinaus, dass nicht nur die so stark unterstützten Marken sehr gute Geräte bringen, sondern auch weniger vertretene Firmen. 
War mit AsRock ähnlich, und nun ist das P67 Extreme4 neben dem Asus P8P67 das beliebteste Mainboard für P67. 
Aber damit es ein Netzteilthread bleibt: 
Schau dir das Corsair HX750 mal an!  Mit dem habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt, aber beim oberflächlichen Testbericht ansehen scheint es seinen Preis wert zu sein. Dazu kann bestimmt der ein oder andere noch was sagen.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (23. März 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Die R/N Werte sind aber bei den neuen E8 völlig in Ordnung wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Das war bei den E6/P7 und abwärts leider nicht der Fall.


Hallo hulkhardy1

Woher hast du diese Informationen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Die R/N Werte sind aber bei den neuen E8 völlig in Ordnung wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Das war bei den E6/P7 und abwärts leider nicht der Fall.


 
Beim E6/P7 weiß ich das nicht, ich hab das nur vom P8 gelesen (JonnyGuru und Hardwaresecrets Tests) , dass da der Ripple/Noise Wert nicht "perfekt" war und daran hatte BeQuiet ja gearbeitet, das P9 ist da über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. März 2011)

@Stefan@be quiet, frage mich echt nicht wo ich das gelesen habe waren aber glaub nicht nur eine Quelle. Ist mir aber einfach zu arg im Netzteildiskussions Thread nach zu lesen wo das war, das hängt alles mit der damaligen Diskussion zusammen die wir alle so vor einem Jahr geführt habe, ich denke du erinnerst dich! Ich glaub wir haben uns damals über das P7 ziemlich gestritten, warst ja damals nicht so der be quiet Fan, Sorry aber die Spitze musste einfach sein!


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (23. März 2011)

Hallo hulkhardy1

Bist du dir sicher, dass es so war?

Weil eigentlich sollte die Restwelligkeit bei den von dir genannten Serien (weit) innerhalb der Spec liegen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. März 2011)

Ich schau das mal bei Gelegenheit nach, will ja nicht mit Absicht die Unwahrheit schreiben. Mal sehen vielleicht komme ich heute Abend dazu, seit ich arbeitslos bin, hab ich einfach soooooooo wenig Zeit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> warst ja damals nicht so der be quiet Fan, Sorry aber die Spitze musste einfach sein!


 
Ich glaube, dass Stefan weder ein Fan noch sonst was ist, er ist nur objektiv und das bist du, sorry dafür, nicht.
Aber da Stefan die Firma vertritt, ist es nur logisch, dass er für deine Aussage eben auch eine Quelle haben möchte, denn solche Aussagen müssen schon durch Quellen abgedeckt werden, sonst glaubt ja jedes alles, was andere nur einfach sagen.


----------



## refraiser (23. März 2011)

Fleshless91 schrieb:


> Naja da das ganze noch in Planung ist, ist das schwer zu sagen aber so siehts vorerst aus:
> 
> GTX570 Phantom
> Intel i5-2500k auf AsRock Fatal1ty P67 Board
> ...


Wenn du dedn Pc sowieso in 3 Monaten kaufst, dann wäre es schlauer jetzt noch keine Komponenten kaufen. Außnahme ist vllt. Ram, weil der Preis sehr starken Schwankungen unterliegt.
Keiner hier im Forum kann dir sagen, welche Netzteile genau es in 3 Monaten gibt, wie viel sie kosten und wie viel sie leisten.


----------



## Fleshless91 (23. März 2011)

Es geht darum dass ich mir jetzt das System "zusammenstellen" will und mir das ganze in ca. 3 Monaten kaufen will. Da ich mit der Konfiguration derzeit bei ca. 1200€ liege hoffe ich dass die Teile die ich mir jetzt aussuche bis dahin etwas fallen werden und deswegen will ich mir dann nicht neue Teile suchen die den Preis wieder in die höhe treiben. Aber so wie ich das sehe reicht das Nesteq für meine Ansprüche vollkommen aus also werd ich wohl bei dem bleiben da es auch einen akzeptablen Preis hat und scheinbar auch ein gutes P/L-Verhältniss. Leider konnten dass mir nur wenige bestätigen aber ich vertrau mal auf die Tests. 

Mfg Fleshless91


----------



## refraiser (23. März 2011)

Fleshless91 schrieb:


> Es geht darum dass ich mir jetzt das System "zusammenstellen" will und mir das ganze in ca. 3 Monaten kaufen will. Da ich mit der Konfiguration derzeit bei ca. 1200€ liege hoffe ich dass die Teile die ich mir jetzt aussuche bis dahin etwas fallen werden und deswegen will ich mir dann nicht neue Teile suchen die den Preis wieder in die höhe treiben. Aber so wie ich das sehe reicht das Nesteq für meine Ansprüche vollkommen aus also werd ich wohl bei dem bleiben da es auch einen akzeptablen Preis hat und scheinbar auch ein gutes P/L-Verhältniss. Leider konnten dass mir nur wenige bestätigen aber ich vertrau mal auf die Tests.


Dafür verändert sich der Hardwaremarkt zu schnell, in 3 Monaten gibt es evtl. bzw. sogar sehr wahrscheinlich bessere Sachen die dann das gleiche Kosten wie deine jetzigen Komponenten. Es ist besser, sich dann ein System für den Preis den man zahlen möchte, zusammenzustellen als jetzt eines rauszusuchen und in 3 Monaten zu kaufen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass Stefan weder ein Fan noch sonst was ist, er ist nur objektiv und das bist du, sorry dafür, nicht.
> Aber da Stefan die Firma vertritt, ist es nur logisch, dass er für deine Aussage eben auch eine Quelle haben möchte, denn solche Aussagen müssen schon durch Quellen abgedeckt werden, sonst glaubt ja jedes alles, was andere nur einfach sagen.


 
 Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht war er (Stefan@be quiet) sogar die Quelle. Wie gesagt muss das aber mal nachlesen ist einfach zu lange her. Und @quanti ich erinnere mich genau daran wie stark er be quiet kritisiert hat. Von der Preispolitik bis R/N, bis hin zu grundsätzlich von einem be quiet abraten! So weit funktioniert mein Gedächtnis aber noch!!!!!!


----------



## Erzbaron (23. März 2011)

Also wenn ich mich dunkel erinner waren die P7 was die Restwelligkeit betrifft noch ziemlich gut, die P8 bekanntermaßen eben nicht  und die P9 dafür wieder top ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. März 2011)

Ja aber die P7 hatten glaube ich nur 85° Hauptkondensatoren wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche (vielleicht das Problem verwechseltn mit R/N) aber kann echt sein das ich mir irre, beschäftige mich ja nicht so wie ihr nur mit Netzteilen sondern auch mit andere Hardware. Aber der Kommentar von @quantenslipstream war völlig überflüssig aber egal.


----------



## Erzbaron (23. März 2011)

naja nur weil 105° Kondis irgendwo drin sind macht das ein Netzteil noch nicht automatisch "besser"  aber stimmt die P7 Reihe hatte nur 85° Modelle ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. März 2011)

Ich habe die Drogen überstanden, den Alkohol überlebt da werd ich euch "Neerds" auch noch überstehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2011)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mich dunkel erinner waren die P7 was die Restwelligkeit betrifft noch ziemlich gut, die P8 bekanntermaßen eben nicht  und die P9 dafür wieder top ...



Genau so hab ich das auch in Erinnerung.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Aber der Kommentar von @quantenslipstream war völlig überflüssig



Danke für die Ehrlichkeit, dann weiß ich ja bescheid.



Erzbaron schrieb:


> naja nur weil 105° Kondis irgendwo drin sind macht das ein Netzteil noch nicht automatisch "besser"



Eben, 105° Kondensatoren sind nicht alles.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. März 2011)

quanti hör auf zu schmollen! So war das jetzt auch nicht gemeint!!!!


----------



## benefull (23. März 2011)

Also ich würde das Inter-tech Combat Power Netzteil nehmen, ein Kollege betreibt damit eine Gtx 580. 
Ne im Ernst, ich würde ein  Cougar cm 700 nehmen.

lg


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2011)

benefull schrieb:


> Also ich würde das Inter-tech Combat Power Netzteil nehmen, ein Kollege betreibt damit eine Gtx 580.



Bietet ja immerhin 650 Watt auf der 12 Volt Leitung.


----------



## benefull (23. März 2011)

Und passive PFC!!


----------



## poiu (23. März 2011)

na mal sehen wie lange das NT bzw. die GTX das überlebt  halte uns auf dem laufenden


----------



## benefull (23. März 2011)

Es hält immerhin schon seit November 
Der PC-Laden wo er PC und Grafikkarte gekauft hat, meinte, es würde locker passen 
Und zu seinem kleinen Bruder meinten die da er sollte lieber das Combat Power statt einem Xigmatek Golden green 500 Watt nehmen, es sei ja zukunftssicherer. 
Ganz toller Laden


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2011)

Was haben die denn überhaupt an Grafikkarten liegen?


----------



## benefull (24. März 2011)

Hm also hier hab ich mal die Internetseite von denen,
RAINBOW Computertechnik GmbH - PCI Express
Ne Gtx 580 haben die gar nicht gelistet.
Und bei den Netzteilen haben se teilweise Schrott, welches die andrehen.
Ich habe da gerade ein Kiss Quiet Netzteil gesehen, von der Marke habe ich noch nie was gehört.
Kennt das einer von euch??

lg


----------



## OctoCore (24. März 2011)

Von "Kiss Your Ass Good Bye" Inc.?


----------



## benefull (24. März 2011)

Also sind die Dinger ebenfalls kompletter Schrott?
Wenigstens haben die aktive pfc .


----------



## OctoCore (24. März 2011)

Die MTBF als Lebensdauer anzupreisen, finde ich schon etwas dreist. Und 80 % Effizienz ist heute nicht mehr zeitgemäß, egal wie solide es sonst auch sein sollte. 
Steht da irgendwo irgendwelche technische Daten über irgendwelche Spannungsschienen und Ampere-Werte? Oder bin ich nur blind. Ich seh nix. Da muss man wohl blind kaufen.

Aber was weiß ich schon, halte dich mal an den Rat der NT-Experten hier. Ich stehe zwar auch auf solide Netzteile, aber wenn ich erstmal eins verbaut habe, wird es vergessen, bis das Nächste fällig ist.


----------



## benefull (24. März 2011)

Okay, das mit den 80% glaube ich nicht mal.
Habe bisher keinen Test über Kiss Quiet Netzteil gefunden.
So ein Netzteil hatte ich auch nicht vor zu kaufen.
Habe seit Januar erst ein Sharkoon Rush power!
Auf der Hestellerseite steht 12v1 und 12v2:22a, auf 12v3 und 4 36a.
Guter Witz


----------



## OctoCore (24. März 2011)

Zusammen 116 A? Nicht übel der Dübel.


----------

